# [UPDATE] Rumor: "upgraded" Nintendo Switch to launch early next year



## jt_1258 (Aug 24, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 222707​
> Such rumors have made the news every so often: Nintendo plans a new Switch model. Back in 2019, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported that Nintendo was working on two Switch models: one with enhanced features targeted at avid gamers and the other towards more casual gamers. Later that year, we saw the launch of the Switch Lite but we have yet to see the "enhanced" version. Earlier this year Nintendo said that it has no plans for a new Switch model in 2020. So maybe they have plans for one in 2021? That might be the case according to a new report from Taiwanese newspaper, United Daily News.
> 
> According to translations from Resetera and Google translation of the news source, the new Switch model will begin production in Q4 2020, with an expected launch for Q1 2021. The biggest changes to the upgraded model will include improved 'interactivity' and display quality. United Daily News cites its source as numerous hardware manufacturers that work on parts for current Switch models. But as always, take these news with a pinch of salt.
> ...


tbh though it would likely be a 1000 dollar console if they tried to make a switch that actually competed with or at least came really close to either of the two


----------



## Owenge (Aug 24, 2020)

I saw what happened, you can't hide the truth


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Raytracing or gtfo rly.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 24, 2020)

Realistically what kinda output could a 1.5 switch do? With a $399 price point and available tech?

900/1080p in handheld? More games just hitting 60fps rather than 30?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 24, 2020)

Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


----------



## masagrator (Aug 24, 2020)

So it won't be more powerful, but higher quality. OLED display, controllers with additional customizable buttons or touchpads on back and bigger NAND?


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
> If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
> If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


unlike being portable mode only with the switch light being docked only would without a doubt make some games unplayable or render portions largely unavailable that make use of the touchscreen with no easy way to work around say issue


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 24, 2020)

Nintendo's track record on this is shady at best... DSi and New 3DS were purchases that did not give much ROI, I'll tell you that much.

Also, the need for a brand new exploit...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 24, 2020)

every single year, some fucking outlet is trying to sabotage switch holiday sales with this rumor ffs


----------



## ZoNtendo (Aug 24, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> every single year, some fucking outlet is trying to sabotage switch holiday sales with this rumor ffs


This kind of rumor happens to any products from any major tech company.

The RTX 3080 got a new rumor/leak every 2 weeks since the beginning of the year


Anyway here's the specs I am expecting, and nothing less:
4k120fps, RTX, 64GB of DDR5 RAM, 1TB SSD


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2020)

Rumor: Rumored rumor to be rumored in rumored rumor release date rumored to be rumored tomorrow.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 24, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.



No handheld would offer quite a bit of significant advantages and would add to the family of switches, without making consumers feel that they got cheated by buying the current switch.
- This would allow the switch CPU to run at native speed if the concern about battery/form factor is dropped.
- Better wifi/built in ethernet support
- Internal memory using swappable SSD/M.2 factor: Now that would really be pushing it but gosh is this needed in some games.

Regardless of whether they drop handheld or not:
- Better resolution: Could be enhanced through AI to reach 4k, like the nvidia shield pro currently does. Not sure how feasible that is for gaming though.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 24, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Raytracing or gtfo rly.


you're one of the at least 4 rare specimen who actually think funny light go bounce is essential


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 24, 2020)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Rumor: Rumored rumor to be rumored in rumored rumor release date rumored to be rumored tomorrow.
> View attachment 222713


Trust me, I have a friend who has a friend who has a 4chan account


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 24, 2020)

Owenge said:


> I saw what happened, you can't hide the truth





FR tho, what happened?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 24, 2020)

and here we gooooooooooooo.......


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 24, 2020)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> you're one of the at least 4 rare specimen who actually think funny light go bounce is essential


Go back to Direct x 5.0 and pixelshader 1.0


----------



## masagrator (Aug 24, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> No handheld would offer quite a bit of significant advantages and would add to the family of switches, without making consumers feel that they got cheated by buying the current switch.
> - This would allow the switch CPU to run at native speed if the concern about battery/form factor is dropped.
> - Better wifi/built in ethernet support
> - Internal memory using swappable SSD/M.2 factor: Now that would really be pushing it but gosh is this needed in some games.
> ...


Shield Pro doesn't use AI to upscale. It has just software render solution based on made before base with machine learning. It's not good for games, because it's straining CPU/GPU.
For DLSS we need to wait for Volta SoC which will not happen on Switch lineup.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Aug 24, 2020)

These happen every year. I've never believed them but they are fun to think about. If this happened I bet it would be like the n3ds. Slight boost in cpu for faster loading/smoother gameplay, maybe a 1080p screen, potentially better joycons (?). I don't think it would be more than $400


----------



## Owenge (Aug 24, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> FR tho, what happened?



Two of the same stories got posted, both with different tittles and thumbnails but overall same meaning


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 24, 2020)

Most rumors up until now point to a new model, not a completely new line. Anyone expecting or wanting a Switch 2, well, will still be waiting. 

If the display is better, that probably means it can at least push more power in handheld mode.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m sure to go along with BOTW 2 1080p in handheld for those Sharp displays can’t wait for Zelda’s 35th


----------



## weatMod (Aug 24, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> unlike being portable mode only with the switch light being docked only would without a doubt make some games unplayable or render portions largely unavailable that make use of the touchscreen with no easy way to work around say issue


that's what game updates are for , maybe they will require you to use  a  phone/tablet like they did with their online at  first
would be funny if they made a home only system  with a special pro controller that is split in the middle so you can  mount your phone in the middle
now that would really be trolling some other companies who tried to sue them


----------



## GoldenBullet (Aug 24, 2020)

Just put some DLSS tech into the switch, thats all it needs.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 24, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo made a home console only Nintendo Switch to appeal to people who only want a home console. It wouldn't replace the hybrid it would just be another option.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 24, 2020)

This must be the upgraded unit rumored for 2018.....and 2019.....and 2020........


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
> If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


then it wont be a switch since it cant actualy switch lol, it will be just a nintendo console


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 24, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> This kind of rumor happens to any products from any major tech company.
> 
> The RTX 3080 got a new rumor/leak every 2 weeks since the beginning of the year
> 
> ...


the ps5 doesnt even have 32 gb of ddr5 let alone 64, and thats a home console
what makes you think that the switch will even hit 64gb of ram
at the most im expecting 8gb of ram alongside a 6.9 inch screen and 1080p on handheld and tv
maybe performance boosts in games like BOTW and luigi's mansion 3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiscostewSM said:


> This must be the upgraded unit rumored for 2018.....and 2019.....and 2020........


lets be real here tho, dsi and new 3ds came 4 years after release. its nearing the end of the switch's 3rd year.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 24, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.


I admit that a Nintendo Switch similar to Playstation TV would be very attractive to me.










I really don't really care about "playing on the go'', in fact, I prefer to play on the comfort of my couch looking at my TV with a much bigger screen, If Nintendo were able to release only a ''home console version of the Nintendo Switch'' similar to what Sony did with the Playstation TV and costing around $100 or $150 I would buy it without even thinking twice, I just want to play , I don't care if it's on a portable or not.

If the price were attractive, it would be very welcome in emerging countries like Brazil.



jt_1258 said:


> unlike being portable mode only with the switch light being docked only would without a doubt make some games unplayable or render portions largely unavailable that make use of the touchscreen with no easy way to work around say issue



All Nintendo Switch games are compatible with dock or tabletop mode.

Ironically, not all games are compatible with the portable mode (like Super Mario Party, 1/2 Switch, Just Dance, Nintendo Labo, etc...)


----------



## rensenware (Aug 24, 2020)

idc at all about upgraded resolution they should just improve the processor and joycons / ergonomics


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 24, 2020)

> Pixart is the manufacturer that will produce the next-gen Joycon controllers, including the *hand gesture sensing*.


Here goes another gimmick that is used by two games only and then is forgotten forever **EHEM!!** HD rumble and IR camera
**EHEM!!**


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2020)

It’s absolutely long overdue, a nice OLED 1080p screen and the ability to use wireless headphones without a dumb adapter (still baffles me you that you need an adapter) is what the switch should have been

Right now my hacked Vita is a better experience over the original switch


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 24, 2020)

Maybe I'll be wrong, but I doubt the screen is going be an Oled.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 24, 2020)

king_leo said:


> It’s absolutely long overdue, a nice OLED 1080p screen and the ability to use wireless headphones without a dumb adapter (still baffles me you that you need an adapter) is what the switch should have been
> 
> Right now my hacked Vita is a better experience over the original switch


ofc lol, 1 is a hacked console and the other isnt.
in all seriousness tho, i dont find it that long overdue, i think its right on time in fact
considering that the new gen consoles are around the corner it makes sense to release an upgrade


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 24, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I admit that a Nintendo Switch similar to Playstation TV would be very attractive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean they have the switch lite which they could have made compatible with a  dock or using its own dock and they haven't made it compatible at all, never understood why tough.

imo if there is a switch pro which im doubting since they say that every year im guessing they will just ram up the cpu clock and gpu to like regular values instead of underclocked and call it a pro since their new system uses a much lower voltage and makes much less heat which shows how switch v2 batery life is much better, which means a switch pro could have a smaller batery life than switch v2 and probably use 2ghz cpu and 1ghz gpu with afew changes which are default speeds of their own chip they use.

it would make games much better performance wise imo and they could put a 1080p screen since many games on portable would be able to be 1080 specialy the not so heavy titles imo.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 24, 2020)

I would rather have Nintendo's new console compete directly to the PS5 and Xbox Series X but I doubt.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 24, 2020)

An upgraded Switch would be nice but they'd need to make a significant jump in tech to entice the current install base.
It might just be another small quiet revision.
I think it smarter to make an add-on or TV only Switch that acts as a dock and works in tandem optionally with a regular/lite switch via streaming and data sharing.
Let the TV unit do the high res and better performance then leave the regular/lite switch as is as a handheld.
Maybe even discontinue the old switch and sell the complete Switch experience as two products TV and Lite then make more money without pushing the install base to upgrade their main unit.

Though heck these days I'm dying for an affordable handheld x86 machine for the freedom it would give despite the issues.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 24, 2020)

Ha-Ha! We see your modchip, let us present this Switch!


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 24, 2020)

Sounds like a PS3 Super Slim


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 24, 2020)

By “new model” they really mean a Megaman themed switch OG. Yes, they will bring back the original design switch, with a new motherboard revision. It will be blue. A blue similar to sonic, but it’s megaman blue. Dude, trust me.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 24, 2020)

can it be a switch XL?


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 24, 2020)

It'll never be a home console only, it'd kill their sales and Nintendo knows that, whenever we get a truly upgraded switch it's gonna be another portable console with HDMI out. 

I hope the new one has graphics comparable to the PS4 Pro at least, third parties on the switch look pretty bad. I doubt a significant upgrade is coming anytime soon though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 24, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> No handheld would offer quite a bit of significant advantages and would add to the family of switches, without making consumers feel that they got cheated by buying the current switch.
> - This would allow the switch CPU to run at native speed if the concern about battery/form factor is dropped.
> - Better wifi/*built in ethernet support*
> - Internal memory using swappable SSD/M.2 factor: Now that would really be pushing it but gosh is this needed in some games.
> ...


what makes you think the'll have built in ethernet considering gamecube/wii/wii U all needed an ethernet adapter you needed to buy seperatly?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 24, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Ha-Ha! We see your modchip, let us present this Switch!


Basically this it will not be a new gen only an V3 to combat the modchips. Maybe a faster processer and brighter screen but no new gen the switch is still a new system.


----------



## haxan (Aug 24, 2020)

I can already see them releasing games exclusive to the new model, and myself crying in a corner


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 24, 2020)

king_leo said:


> It’s absolutely long overdue, a nice OLED 1080p screen and the ability to use wireless headphones without a dumb adapter (still baffles me you that you need an adapter) is what the switch should have been
> 
> Right now my hacked Vita is a better experience over the original switch



Sharp’s IGZO screens are what should be coming 

this should add a good chunk to battery life while outputting 1080p plus increase brightness 

Nintendo is going full Apple mode


----------



## Xzi (Aug 24, 2020)

Hopefully they make it a worthwhile upgrade.  The Switch CPU is underclocked by about 50% compared to Shield TV, after all.  If they just make the main unit thicker and give it better thermals/a better fan, that should allow for 100% CPU utilization.  Maybe even allow space for a few more GPU cores too.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 24, 2020)

weatMod said:


> that's what game updates are for , maybe they will require you use  a  phone'tablet like they did with their online at  first
> would be finny if they made a home only system  with a special pro controller that is split in the middle so you can  mount your phone in the middle
> now that would really be trolling some other compaines who tried to sue them


I would rather crack my switch over my knee then try to play a rhythm game via streaming. voez is my example of a game that only plays well in handheld mod for context


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 24, 2020)

1080p in handheld mode and running at higher clocks overall?
Both should be doable with the existing Mariko SoC. Especially with an improved cooling solution.
I would buy it only if I can get better performance in docked mode. [email protected] or [email protected] across all games minus maybe all of the poorly optimized ports.

I would also be interested in a home console-only 4K capable Switch.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 24, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Ha-Ha! We see your modchip, let us present this Switch!


no mod 
no buy
sorry Ninty


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 24, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> what makes you think the'll have built in ethernet considering gamecube/wii/wii U all needed an ethernet adapter you needed to buy seperatly?



Because it's became a requirement seeing as some games need it to work half decently, and they acknowledged it.


----------



## Immortallix (Aug 24, 2020)

Doesn't someone from the WSJ claim this like every six months since the switch came out?


----------



## stephrk398 (Aug 24, 2020)

All a ploy to stop the mod chips.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Aug 24, 2020)

masagrator said:


> So it won't be more powerful, but higher quality. OLED display, controllers with additional customizable buttons or touchpads on back and bigger NAND?



This is the only way I'd consider it. The switch display is atrocious and colors are washed out af. I own the "upgraded" mariko, and don't feel like playing handheld mode just because of how bad the display on the tablet is. That and they'd need to make the joy cons more flush/unibody with respect to the tablet so it doesn't feel like something separate from the tablet.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Aug 24, 2020)

Why does this rumor sound familiar? Oh wait the Switch Pro... well we saw how that turned out


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh boy, can't wait for that New Switch i XL that's more expensive, slightly more powerful, but gets 0 support from developers! Definitely never been a trend with Nintendo ever! Nope! Not once! 

That's if it's even true, which I doubt seeing how every other rumor since basically launch day about a "new model Switch" hasn't really turned into anything substantial.


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Aug 24, 2020)

whateverg1012 said:


> It'll never be a home console only, it'd kill their sales and Nintendo knows that, whenever we get a truly upgraded switch it's gonna be another portable console with HDMI out.
> 
> I hope the new one has graphics comparable to the PS4 Pro at least, third parties on the switch look pretty bad. I doubt a significant upgrade is coming anytime soon though.


Kill their sales lmfao. No, just no. Software moves hardware, hardware does not move software. The Switch is nothing more than a 3DS replacement. Nintendo will stop producing hybrids and only put out portable Switches. Also, Nintendo will NOT be releasing a more powerful Switch. Common sense says hey, Nintendo Switch does NOT use a custom chip set. Nintendo Switch Lite does NOT use a custom chip set. Nvidia have NOT released an ARM chip set reasonably priced or suitable to replace the X1. Nintendo are NOT going to spend the money to have a custom chip set made.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 24, 2020)

haxan said:


> I can already see them releasing games exclusive to the new model, and myself crying in a corner


yeah becuase dsi and new 3ds have lots of exclsuive games for them... more like 2 or 3 ...


----------



## haxan (Aug 24, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah becuase dsi and new 3ds have lots of exclsuive games for them... more like 2 or 3 ...


LOL I hope this is the case, I don't want them to really release a new upgraded system that would take the spotlight from the original switch


----------



## HarveyHouston (Aug 24, 2020)

Sooo, Nintendo... *MAKE UP YOUR DURN MIND ALREADY!* Are we getting an enhanced Switch unit or not?!?

If Nintendo does what they did with the Wii U, they'll sell this new one at the same price as the original, and bring the original down in price. Otherwise, this may be their most expensive console ever. Bundles were bad enough, adding the price of the games to the price of the unit itself, making it $359 instead of $299 in the U.S. - WTH? Why even _have_ a bundle, if it's not going to be cheaper?!?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 24, 2020)

Higher graphical fidelity, better processing or feck off. This is most likely a desperate minimal attempt to remove modchip compatible units from store shelves. Everyone remember the N3DS?....1 game utilized the hardware. Let's not even discuss the DSi



HarvHouHacker said:


> Sooo, Nintendo... *MAKE UP YOUR DURN MIND ALREADY!* Are we getting an enhanced Switch unit or not?!?



Nintendo doesn't want to shoot themselves in the foot by saying that their current console will be obsolete soon so they're hoping you'll get impatient and buy the current one now and then having to buy the second revision later. They're probably watching their sales metrics like a hawk and once they finally see a plateau then they'll confirm.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 24, 2020)

I hope it has Thunderbolt. That would be wicked.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 24, 2020)

At this point, they should just close out the Switch as being their main unit of focus by either the end of 2021, or at the start of 2022. Clearly, they have something new in the works if that Suikoden Kickstarter page snafu is anything to go off of. 

If they want to leave a good taste in people's mouths, they'll have a bunch of software launching for 2021, or getting more marketing exposure for release the following year, with some ports and new releases sprinkled in there,  with momentum ramping up towards the end of 2021. Release the Metroid Prime 4 and BOTW2 in 2022 as a sendoff to the Switch 1, with maybe some other stuff tossed in there as the release of the Switch 2 occurs either in 2022 or early 2023. Make the Switch 2 BC with Switch 1 games, both physically and digitally.

But, that's a more idealist approach to how the Switch could play out in the next three years.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 24, 2020)

PiracyForTheMasses said:


> Kill their sales lmfao. No, just no.



I mean I agree with most of what you said, but making it a home console only will def kill their sales. Portable only? Probably not. But home console only? RIP.

Highly doubt they will stop producing hybrids and only put out portable switches though, pretty foolish to do that since being a hybrid is the main selling point of the hardware.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
> If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


Well that's Calcio if you remove "4K res" and add "no gamecard support".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Well that's Calcio if you remove "4K res" and add "no gamecard support".


That's even better.
I too hope no buttons or joysticks, but rather something like the power glove.


----------



## almmiron (Aug 25, 2020)

Common. Its nintendo. maybe they will just add color to nintendo switch. nothing more.

Jokes apart, I think nintendo will do what they did with 3ds. Add one or another boof, maybe some plus mhz, to run some minor games more smoothly. Nothing really near the other consoles, and with the same amount of ram, problably, so games will be still developed for old switch, but with some minor enhancements on the new switch.

My guess is that nintendo will keep the focus on the portable (yes, nintendo switch is a portable console, is a tablet, (almost) any tablet can be plugged on TV and still is considered portable device). *"Hybrid" is just a marketing word, not a real thing.*

Will keep on current and next of their consoles, because they're winning on the portable gamings since 1989, by large scale.

So, its possible, like a said, nintendo did this before:

gb   /   gb color
ds   /   dsi
3ds /   new 3ds


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 25, 2020)

haxan said:


> I can already see them releasing games exclusive to the new model, and myself crying in a corner


Nintendo 64 Online Service only for New Switch.


----------



## haxan (Aug 25, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> Nintendo 64 Online Service only for New Switch.


i'd die on the inside if they did this to be honest


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 25, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> Anyway here's the specs I am expecting, and nothing less:
> 4k120fps, RTX, 64GB of DDR5 RAM, 1TB SSD



Keep dreaming with those specs. I know you trolling. You want to pay $1500 for it, just to be eclipsed by another version 3 years later?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2020)

Here we go again with this shit .... Why can't consoles just last 10 years and gamers just be happy with quality games?!


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2020)

LightyKD said:


> Here we go again with this shit .... Why can't consoles just last 10 years and gamers just be happy with quality games?!


Well, XB1 and PS4 did last about eight years...PS4 Pro and XB1X were by no means necessary upgrades, and I doubt "Switch Pro" will be either.


----------



## lemonmaster (Aug 25, 2020)

OLED screen and better specs for graphics would be my best guess considering Nintendo's tactics with the DSi and New 3DS, bigger nand would be great since 32 gigs is relatively small when you think about the amount of games most people and how much storage it takes up (Fortnite takes up a ton! And it's free!).
Don't expect "New" games, like they did with the New 3DS, unless they are going to do a huge port like Sunshine or Galaxy (which I would probably buy a new Switch for! If it seems like it's worth.)... Xenoblade Chronicles is an good example of this.

As for exploits... It could be 1-2 years until we have exploit, and even longer before we can use it or install a modchip for it, and the longest part is getting stable homebrew for it. Especially considering Mariko and Lite units are SX locked for time being until Atmosphere is released for it, if ever.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well, XB1 and PS4 did last about eight years...PS4 Pro and XB1X were by no means necessary upgrades, and I doubt "Switch Pro" will be either.



I'll give Sony and Microsoft credit. They will at least support their consoles for close to 10 years. For some odd reason, "Nintendo fans" are so damn fickle and always ready to toss out their current console for the next shiny thing. Remember when everyone was trying to rush Nintendo to their next console after Wii? Well we got Wii U and look at where that went. I LOVE my Wii U but I won't prented it was some roaring success.


----------



## xbmcuser (Aug 25, 2020)

Nintendo have been v quiet releasing 1st party sw in 2020. That usually means they have games cooking as i write this, lots of em and for a new console too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 25, 2020)

Here we go again lol


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 25, 2020)

LightyKD said:


> Here we go again with this shit .... Why can't consoles just last 10 years and gamers just be happy with quality games?!



Because you are a consoomer. Consoomers have told the marketing and budgeting departments at every big name publisher in the industry that the more money spent making a game look "realistic" and "cinematic" will translate to more sales. What's that? Spin-offs? More games that offer varied experiences and that aren't just a numbered sequel or a game with a subtitle that totally isn't confusing to those who haven't kept up with the series?

But yeah, nowadays, because each and every game is a giant risk for a company, that's why, after the PS2 era, you saw ATLUS putting out more Persona and Shin Megami Tensei and less Raidou Kuzunoha, Digital Devil Saga, Devil Survivor, or other games that are more experiments than they are sequels, prequels or whatever to the rest of the series.

Like, Devil Summoner is a part of the Persona series. It might not interact all that much outside of Tamaki in the PS1 games being one due to her basically being the canonical MC of Shin Megami Tensei If...

But you aren't gonna see that anymore, it seems. Hell, before we got the trailer months ago, some were thinking that Shin Megami Tensei V was straight up cancelled due to this trend.

Stuff like this is why I personally believe that the days of classic gaming started to come to an end around the 6th/7th generation of consoles.

Capcom is much the same way: whereas before, you had Darkstalkers, Marvel Vs. Capcom (which is dependent upon the former wanting to work with the latter unlike what happened with MVC: I, and is why I think they should do their own Capcom crossover fighter), Cyberbots, Rival Schools, and Power Stone, now, the closest you might get is a Darkstalkers costume in SFV, all because Capcom was seriously betting the value of making a new Darkstalkers game on selling glorified arcade roms with a menu, versus, and training mode and some borders and using that to judge the value of making a new game. In general, a company decides that they have their library of brands that represent various genres, and maybe make a port here and there for this and that to prey upon someone's nostalgia, while still throwing money at the main genre representative of that company.


All I know is that Power Stone would work wonderfully as a Smash guest character given how the game plays.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2020)

LightyKD said:


> For some odd reason, "Nintendo fans" are so damn fickle and always ready to toss out their current console for the next shiny thing.


It's just graphics/power envy.  They want one console for first-party Nintendo games and also complete third-party support across the board.  The reality is that Switch is most appealing as a companion device for core gamers that already have a gaming PC or dedicated home console, and the younger audience doesn't care about having the best possible graphics or performance.  Nintendo has found its niche and there's no reason to stray too far from it.

Again though, offering more options isn't necessarily a bad thing, so long as there aren't any games exclusive to the new hardware revision.  Just give it slightly sharper graphics or slightly better performance across titles.  Personally I'd only be interested in the latter.


----------



## Viri (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm sure it'll release on the same day as Persona 5 Switch port, Metroid Prime Trilogy, Starfox Grand Prix, Mother 3 localization, and Pokemon Stars.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 25, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.


They already made the Switch Lite, and guess what? It doesn't "switch". Handheld only. So it's entirely possible to have docked only as an option, but pretty stupid if they do. The new one should just come with pro controller style joycons, similar to what Hori did.


----------



## kudofan (Aug 25, 2020)

I wish people would stop with this rumor.
It's getting old.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 25, 2020)

Too bad TX burned the SX Core vulnerability, although if the new model has a different SoC maybe the random timings will actually be random which would stop the Core from working anyway. Maybe Scires' hypothetical bootloader hack will work (the one he thought TX was using) if Nintendo doesn't add random timings in the firmware. If that is possible it will still fall on TX to make a solution because ReSwitched have taken a stance against developing their own mod chips.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2020)

kudofan said:


> I wish people would stop with this rumor.
> It's getting old.


It's entirely possible that it never was _just_ a rumor, they may very well have started working on this revision a solid year or two ago and run into multiple problems with the design where size constraints/thermals/battery life/etc were concerned.


----------



## x149te (Aug 25, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> More games just hitting 60fps rather than 30?


Even for PS5 and Xbox SeX already anounced 30fps games...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It's entirely possible that it never was _just_ a rumor, they may very well have started working on this revision a solid year or two ago and run into multiple problems with the design where size constraints/thermals/battery life/etc were concerned.



And then you have the pandemic and all of the shit that's caused.

As for thermals though, would it really cost companies that much to just use thermal grizzly and conductonaut for their thermal solutions?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x149te said:


> Even for PS5 and Xbox SeX already anounced 30fps games...


----------



## ombus (Aug 25, 2020)

Just keep making games for my old normal console and i will be happy... and lets wait like... 5 more years to make another console..


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It's just graphics/power envy.  They want one console for first-party Nintendo games and also complete third-party support across the board.  The reality is that Switch is most appealing as a companion device for core gamers that already have a gaming PC or dedicated home console, and the younger audience doesn't care about having the best possible graphics or performance.  Nintendo has found its niche and there's no reason to stray too far from it.
> 
> Again though, offering more options isn't necessarily a bad thing, so long as there aren't any games exclusive to the new hardware revision.  Just give it slightly sharper graphics or slightly better performance across titles.  Personally I'd only be interested in the latter.



You're right, the Switch is a great companion device. I would much rather have the Switch with much more original titles. It doesn't need to be a port machine or to keep trying to get games that are also available on competing platforms. What's the point of a Switch if it tries to be like everything else? Kinda like Microsoft's current issue of "no exclusives". I wish things were like the Wii days. The Wii actually received competent PS/360 ports along with a LOT of original games that leveraged it's platform.


----------



## xatzimi (Aug 25, 2020)

Tbh I really like my Switch Lite, having a TV only switch could be great too. Now, if only those two connected  in a way to roughly equate the mode switching...


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 25, 2020)

-Gesture support on new joy-cons.

You THOUGHT following the prior rumor that BotW2 was the launch exclusive for this upgraded switch. Turns out it's Skyward Sword.


----------



## djnate27 (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> then it wont be a switch since it cant actualy switch lol, it will be just a nintendo console


Couldn’t the same be said about the Switch Lite? It can’t actually ‘switch’ either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



stephrk398 said:


> All a ploy to stop the mod chips.


Remind me again, why am I modding my Switch?


----------



## gameboy (Aug 25, 2020)

WiiU3 or Wii4. When Nintendo said they merged 3ds and WiiU game development into 1 I was hoping they werent just going to make ports of old games that didnt sell well on WiiU and Wii as Switch Games....... Turns out they did.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 25, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Because you are a consoomer. Consoomers have told the marketing and budgeting departments at every big name publisher in the industry that the more money spent making a game look "realistic" and "cinematic" will translate to more sales. What's that? Spin-offs? More games that offer varied experiences and that aren't just a numbered sequel or a game with a subtitle that totally isn't confusing to those who haven't kept up with the series?
> 
> But yeah, nowadays, because each and every game is a giant risk for a company, that's why, after the PS2 era, you saw ATLUS putting out more Persona and Shin Megami Tensei and less Raidou Kuzunoha, Digital Devil Saga, Devil Survivor, or other games that are more experiments than they are sequels, prequels or whatever to the rest of the series.
> 
> ...


Do you remember how the Game Boy lasted from 1989 to 2003 even with a black and green screen and still received games until 2001 in the sixth generation of consoles? and not to mention that even Game Boy Color games like Toy Story 2 or Pokémon Gold/Silver that came in 2000 were compatible with it.

Or how did the NES last from 1985 to 2003 in full sixth generation even though it was just an 8-bit console from the 80s?, Nintendo itself continues to make games for him until 1994 and that was when the PS1 and Saturn were already knocking on the door.

I always wondered why consoles can't last that long nowadays, I think the last one that we saw last that long was the Playstation 2 that lasted from 2000 to 2013 and received games until 2013, it even received a version of Netflix here in Brazil and that was active until 2011.


----------



## Lodad (Aug 25, 2020)

Honestly, they should just resurrect the Wii U style as a non-portable handheld with a stronger dedicated base station and take a page out of the PS4 Pro book and have it play older games and let new ones benefit from a little bit beefier upscaled graphics capabilities.

Also I want a higher resolution screen on the handheld and get some good VR with 6DOF. Joy Cons would be amazing for VR if the shoulder button slide-on things had a wrap-around for your hand so you could use each in one hand more easily.

Finally, I'd like to see a consolidated classic gaming / virtual console experience with some old handheld games added into the mix instead of having just two separate apps for NES and SNES. The draw could be huge if it was in one suite with a single interface and an influx of quality games from more consoles and handhelds. Couple that with the VR idea and recreate your childhood living room to play some Mario on a giant box TV while you sit on shag carpet and a Mii of your mom brings you pizza bagels and a root beer (alternately, play some DS / game boy games on a long VR car ride).


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd rather have a TV console with a controller similar to the Wii U Pro Controller - that is to say, aligned sticks, and maybe also how it bows into the middle and stuff; I love holding my Wii U Pro, so comfortable.
Also, maybe change the damn UI to something more akin to the 3DS - neatly-arranged grid of boxes, with the ability to zoom in and out to see varying number of boxes. Folders would be nice, as would different background themes (I've bought a few 3DS themes in my life, before using homebrew for ones made by fans - Xenoblade 2 theme, Professor Layton theme, Pokemon through the ages theme, etc.).


----------



## TomSwitch (Aug 25, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 222707​
> Such rumors have made the news every so often: Nintendo plans a new Switch model. Back in 2019, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported that Nintendo was working on two Switch models: one with enhanced features targeted at avid gamers and the other towards more casual gamers. Later that year, we saw the launch of the Switch Lite but we have yet to see the "enhanced" version. Earlier this year Nintendo said that it has no plans for a new Switch model in 2020. So maybe they have plans for one in 2021? That might be the case according to a new report from Taiwanese newspaper, United Daily News.
> 
> According to translations from Resetera and Google translation of the news source, the new Switch model will begin production in Q4 2020, with an expected launch for Q1 2021. The biggest changes to the upgraded model will include improved 'interactivity' and display quality. United Daily News cites its source as numerous hardware manufacturers that work on parts for current Switch models. But as always, take these news with a pinch of salt.
> ...


Nintendo strength has always been customer loyalty and one way they achieve that is to be loyal to their existing customers. You can be sure to be first class for a longer time as far as Nintendo platform is concerned without buying new machine.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Aug 25, 2020)

Lodad said:


> Honestly, they should just resurrect the Wii U style as a non-portable handheld with a stronger dedicated base station and take a page out of the PS4 Pro book and have it play older games and let new ones benefit from a little bit beefier upscaled graphics capabilities.
> 
> Also I want a higher resolution screen on the handheld and get some good VR with 6DOF. Joy Cons would be amazing for VR if the shoulder button slide-on things had a wrap-around for your hand so you could use each in one hand more easily.
> 
> Finally, I'd like to see a consolidated classic gaming / virtual console experience with some old handheld games added into the mix instead of having just two separate apps for NES and SNES. The draw could be huge if it was in one suite with a single interface and an influx of quality games from more consoles and handhelds. Couple that with the VR idea and recreate your childhood living room to play some Mario on a giant box TV while you sit on shag carpet and a Mii of your mom brings you pizza bagels and a root beer (alternately, play some DS / game boy games on a long VR car ride).


NES and SNES? Meh; I want to experience Stadium, Stadium 2, and some other 64 titles. I dunno if this could work, but seeing as how Pokemon RBY/GSC are on the 3DS Virtual Console, maybe make it possible to link those VC titles to Stadium/Stadium 2?


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 25, 2020)

A new way of playing Wii U games, yay.


----------



## Lodad (Aug 25, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> NES and SNES? Meh; I want to experience Stadium, Stadium 2, and some other 64 titles. I dunno if this could work, but seeing as how Pokemon RBY/GSC are on the 3DS Virtual Console, maybe make it possible to link those VC titles to Stadium/Stadium 2?



Yup, I mentioned more handhelds and consoles. Would love to see gamecube, I think emulation has been done on Shield tablets in... China? I don't remember where so if a new hardware revision was more powerful I'd like to see something happen.


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 25, 2020)

If what the devs have read on the firmware updates, it would probably end up being a successor of the 3DS.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Aug 25, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> If what the devs have read on the firmware updates, it would probably end up being a successor of the 3DS.


god i wish.

not sure if i should be excited for this or not
i want a new dedicated portable from nintendo, but i want it to carry on portable gaming design sensibilities
the switch and its big overblown games doesn't cut it for me
you can carry it around, sure, but it's still a console and as such the games are designed as big, console games. 
it lacks smaller experimental stuff like the ds and 3ds had, less ambitious but highly polished games like a link between worlds and pushmo.

( probably we won't be getting much of that anymore now that iwata is gone )


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2020)

is the animal crossing switch still desirable?  I own one (thank you gamestop), and I think it is very cute.  I especially love the joy cons.  I might upgrade again to a new switch, but I'd much rather see new features than a crisper looking screen.  come on nintendo!


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 25, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is the animal crossing switch still desirable?  I own one (thank you gamestop), and I think it is very cute.  I especially love the joy cons.  I might upgrade again to a new switch, but I'd much rather see new features than a crisper looking screen.  come on nintendo!


Mostly for the joycons and dock. Otherwise, it's meh as far as hacking goes. I was thinking of getting that too but I want another Switch for hacking and it's not much of an upgrade.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 25, 2020)

Seeing how Ninty deals with its handhelds, releasing multiple versions everynow and then... Yeah, I'mma bet this rumor is true, and Nintendo is lying as usual about "noooo, we aren't making a newer version of our main console, nono "


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> Mostly for the joycons and dock. Otherwise, it's meh as far as hacking goes. I was thinking of getting that too but I want another Switch for hacking and it's not much of an upgrade.



the back of the switch itself also has character silhouettes.  I don't really care about hacking the switch.  I might hack my old, out-of-warranty system, but I don't know.  it's hackable despite being refurbished from nintendo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

aren't they pretty:


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 25, 2020)

ok, I will stick with yuzu until nintendo confirms anything.


----------



## Prans (Aug 25, 2020)

Bloomberg shared similar reports of its own. Post has been updated to reflect this.


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Switch with 4K res, no battery, no handheld mode, running by plug wall.
> If it's not that, then I'm not interested.


That makes the argumentation for the name "Nintendo Switch", the console which can be played everywhere, a bit useless. We don't need a shitty 4k resolution or a stationary console only.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 25, 2020)

djnate27 said:


> Couldn’t the same be said about the Switch Lite? It can’t actually ‘switch’ either.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


it can switch from handheld to tabletop  and you can use other joy cons besides the built in ones through bt. for tabletop multiplayer, a switch without a screen could only be  docked mode and not switch to any other mode.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 25, 2020)

Sounds like some annual guesswork.. Especially on Bloomnberg's part.. 
Yeah sounds like a really stupid guess from someone who really don't understand the console. 

Journalist Mike: Hey Billyboy! What does the other consoles have that Switch doesn't have?
Journalist Bill: Well they all have 4K and more powerful hardware specs
Mike: Great I'll write that the new Switch should have those things as well!

I don't think Nintendo would do this. 
Like perhaps they would release a Switch with a 1080p portable screen. 
And perhaps they will upgrade the chip, but I doubt it will be anything more than a slight overclock and some better RAM.
I don't see them using another chip than the Tegra X1 (possibly a slightly customized X1) before it's time for their next Generation console. And an upgraded Switch is not a next gen system from Nintendo.

If you are waiting for the next big console from Nintendo then I think you will have to wait at least 2 more years.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2020)

they have 4k, more powerful specs, and heating problems.  that's more accurate.


----------



## uriel831 (Aug 25, 2020)

If this becomes a real thing, then I hope Nintendo calls it the Super Switch.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 25, 2020)

x149te said:


> Even for PS5 and Xbox SeX already anounced 30fps games...


Yeah but they're being dumb and will be pushing native 2160p for games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 25, 2020)

uriel831 said:


> If this becomes a real thing, then I hope Nintendo calls it the Super Switch.


Switch On X


----------



## Prior22 (Aug 25, 2020)

Prans said:


> A new report from Bloomberg also claims that Nintendo plans "an upgraded model of its Switch console next year" that will release along with "a lineup of new games".
> 
> The report notes that while specifications haven't been finalized, Nintendo is looking to include "more computing power and 4K high-definition graphics" in this upgraded model.
> 
> ...



Question is whether you need the new Switch model to play some of these new releases.  Or if the new Switch model just upscales the graphics, but you could play the games on your current model with less impressive graphics.  Hopefully it's scenario two.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 25, 2020)

>Switch Revision
>In-game 4K

Maybe in Solitare. I call Faketendo until I see some evidence, at present there isn't a single mobile Tegra SoC capable of doing that. Even the current bleeding edge, Xavier, pushes a measly 1.4 TFLOPS FP32 _on a good day_, which would put it about on-par with the Xbox One. For an actual mobile application they would have to underclock it, just as they have with the X1, so don't expect this kind of performance on real hardware. Tegra Orin is still a big question mark, and an unlikely pick since Nintendo only goes for tried-and-true chips, so I don't think that's a plausible choice. Unless they use very clever checkerboarding like the PS4 Pro and really skimp on the polys 4K on that kind of chip in-game is a pipe dream. Still, it would be a very good pick for stable 1080p 60 FPS, and it would allow for more current gen ports, but at the cost of alienating their current userbase, which Nintendo isn't keen on doing. Expect a modest refresh, don't get your hopes up - games will still be designed for the base hardware which bottlenecks them straight out of the gate.


----------



## Prans (Aug 25, 2020)

Prior22 said:


> Question is whether you need the new Switch model to play some of these new releases.  Or if the new Switch model just upscales the graphics, but you could play the games on your current model with less impressive graphics.  Hopefully it's scenario two.


could be like the New 3DS where only a few games are playable on the new system but others are playable across the family of devices


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2020)

Prans said:


> The report notes that while specifications haven't been finalized, Nintendo is looking to include "more computing power and 4K high-definition graphics" in this upgraded model.


Probably not intentional, but this is a bit misleading.  The article says Nintendo "has looked into" the possibility of including 4K graphics, not that they are necessarily looking to include it in the final design.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Probably not intentional, but this is a bit misleading.  The article says Nintendo "has looked into" the possibility of including 4K graphics, not that they are necessarily looking to include it in the final design.


Ah, that clears it up a bit. Expect 4K on Nintendo platforms as early as 2030 then, right now they're still looking into making an online infrastructure that isn't an absolute nightmare to use.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah... 4K would just add more overhead to frame rates and put us back where are now. As long as they keep the directional buttons and just make everything fast enough so most if not all games can stay at 1080p60 then I'm fine.


----------



## Bowl0l (Aug 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> That makes the argumentation for the name "Nintendo Switch", the console which can be played everywhere, a bit useless. We don't need a shitty 4k resolution or a stationary console only.


The Switch: Ability to switch playing handheld and on a TV. The company abandoned that concept by releasing Switch Lite


----------



## Xzi (Aug 25, 2020)

kprovost7314 said:


> Yeah... 4K would just add more overhead to frame rates and put us back where are now. As long as they keep the directional buttons and just make everything fast enough so most if not all games can stay at 1080p60 then I'm fine.


Even just enough power to play DOOM (and other semi-demanding third-party games) at a locked 30 FPS would be a big improvement.  Especially if they coupled that with first-party "pro" style joycons, like Hori's splitpad but with rumble and wireless and all the other bells and whistles.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> If what the devs have read on the firmware updates, it would probably end up being a successor of the 3DS.


a 3DS successor would be awesome! 

if it‘s a more powerful switch I hope it‘s a massive (non portable) upgrade (the old switch still plays everything  on the go and the new revision is a classic console without any portability).


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 25, 2020)

Bowl0l said:


> The Switch: Ability to switch playing handheld and on a TV. The company abandoned that concept by releasing Switch Lite


Even this thing is useless. For me of course. Don't get me wrong, but it is a switch without everything. No rumble, no detachable joycons, ugly colors...do I have to write more?


----------



## Xabring (Aug 25, 2020)

Guess the wait will be worth it. 
At least to know for sure.
OK, ill keep a little longer without a switch......maybe, I can afford one and pay it in one exhibition for once.


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Even this thing is useless. For me of course. Don't get me wrong, but it is a switch without everything. No rumble, no detachable joycons, ugly colors...do I have to write more?



Switch lite is $100 less and it is dedicated to portable. I have a switch lite and a OG switch. I like the lite more due to it is easier to carry.



Xabring said:


> Guess the wait will be worth it.
> At least to know for sure.
> OK, ill keep a little longer without a switch......maybe, I can afford one and pay it in one exhibition for once.



To be honest you are not missing much right now. Probably best you wait for all the prices to drop. I just don't see the point of buying a new version switch at $300 when next gen is like right around the corner also Nintendo barely push out brand new games mostly remakes or ports


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 25, 2020)

we don't want a fucking 3ds successor nintendo for once fucking listen to what people want. we want a proper console with no fucking gimmicks, great 3rd party support, decent online system, and decent enough hardware to play the latest games not 10 year old ports! you can keep your shitty motion controls, portability, cardboard boxes and anything else your thinking of this gimmicky as fuck we don't want it. oh and make a proper fucking controller!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 25, 2020)

What sort of hardware would even grant 4K graphics at this time to stay in line with the Switch philosophy of being like a hybrid?


----------



## susi91 (Aug 25, 2020)

I hope they implement a few exploitable bugs in the new 'upgraded' switch


----------



## Enryx25 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> we don't want a fucking 3ds successor nintendo for once fucking listen to what people want. we want a proper console with no fucking gimmicks, great 3rd party support, decent online system, and decent enough hardware to play the latest games not 10 year old ports! you can keep your shitty motion controls, portability, cardboard boxes and anything else your thinking of this gimmicky as fuck we don't want it. oh and make a proper fucking controller!!


Considering Switch is the fastest selling console of all time, I think Nintendo knows exactly what they're doing.


----------



## xs4all (Aug 25, 2020)

Cant be bothered reading through 7 pages of comments, so my apologies if this has already been discussed or mentioned.

What they need to do is just release a new dock that has a separate and more powerful cpu and a dedicated gpu inside and more ram.
When docked, boom, instance performance boost for those that like to play on the TV.

Something along those lines, this way, keeps everyone happy.


----------



## BaamAlex (Aug 25, 2020)

susi91 said:


> I hope they implement a few exploitable bugs in the new 'upgraded' switch


The other question is..why should they do that? The most "critical" exploit were already fixed. I think nintendo learned their lesson a lot from the 3ds.


----------



## Tatsuna (Aug 25, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> every single year, some fucking outlet is trying to sabotage switch holiday sales with this rumor ffs



W-what?
And even if this was the case... Why do you care? Are you a Nintendo representative?


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 25, 2020)

Enryx25 said:


> Considering Switch is the fastest selling console of all time, I think Nintendo knows exactly what they're doing.



Anything can sell well that doesn't mean that it is a overall good product. I'm not saying the switch is terrible but it is far from perfect because half of the focus has been porting over Wii U games meaning they are looking "past tense" versus making fresh content. If Wii U games was important they should have made the Switch BC in the first place.

I give the Switch honestly a 6 out of 10. Not a bad system however it still have alot of work to be done. The only game I'm excited for right now on the switch is Windbound that comes out in 3 days.

@Tatsuna
I give the PS Vita 8 out of 10. It would have gotten a perfect score if Sony gave the Vita Native L2/R2 button controls.I also prefer my Vita over my switch especially because of the remote play accessing my full PS4 Library.


----------



## Tatsuna (Aug 25, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.


I believe he specifically said that "he wouldn't be interested" otherwise. It's not like he forced that on us. I for one want handheld mode for a Switch, yet if others don't, I don't see the problem with them saying it out loud.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



king_leo said:


> Right now my hacked Vita is a better experience over the original switch



That's a fact. Vita is the ultimate handheld console and this is proven by its popularity when Sony themselves forsook it. It's such a great console, especially the original OLED version.


----------



## susi91 (Aug 25, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> The other question is..why should they do that? The most "critical" exploit were already fixed. I think nintendo learned their lesson a lot from the 3ds.



Yeah, you're probably right, but in my opinion, 'nintendo' and 'hacks' belong together


----------



## PoiRan (Aug 25, 2020)

4K upscale and Full HD when portable?

I don't want any big changes. And I don't think Nintendo wants either. They want to keep game experience for new and older Switches reasonably similar, but give the growing number of people owning 4K TVs a reason not to buy PS or Xbox.


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> then it wont be a switch since it cant actualy switch lol, it will be just a nintendo console



This argument doesn't have any value since the day Nintendo released the Switch Lite. That very moment the "Switch" concept was thrown in the garbage.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 25, 2020)

Enryx25 said:


> Considering Switch is the fastest selling console of all time, I think Nintendo knows exactly what they're doing.


in japan they do but everywhere are they are the laughing stock of the industry for keeping using dated tech that can't keep up with the competition. here people don't even mention the switch ever and every store always have them in stock because no one is buying them here it's a failure. the only real reason people buy it is to hack it.

the switch what a joke it is with it's dated hardware that can't keep up with today's games, pathetic online, no online chat system, no way to invite friends or get together with them, a screen that scratches at the drop of a hat, poor vc lineup (wait WHAT VC?!) joycon drift and eshop full of 98% shovelware. it's not worse than the wiiu but it comes in second!!


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Aug 25, 2020)

The new Switch model.

Features:

 - "Improved system performance".


I tried to make a PS3 system update joke...I'm sorry...


----------



## linuxares (Aug 25, 2020)

DiscostewSM said:


> What sort of hardware would even grant 4K graphics at this time to stay in line with the Switch philosophy of being like a hybrid?


 Well the new Nvidia TV seem to work fine with 4K.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 25, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> This kind of rumor happens to any products from any major tech company.
> 
> The RTX 3080 got a new rumor/leak every 2 weeks since the beginning of the year
> 
> ...


i don't remember anyone hearing rumors about a ps4 pro back around christmas 2014. but the


Tatsuna said:


> W-what?
> And even if this was the case... Why do you care? Are you a Nintendo representative?



I care because a successfully selling console is a console that gets games.


----------



## th3joker (Aug 25, 2020)

My friends at 2k games vegas branch have told me they have new switch hardware to test with. ×


----------



## GoldenBullet (Aug 25, 2020)

I hope they are not trying to get 4k when the Xbox One X barely gets to that point. The PS4 Pro can't even do a true 4k. Maybe first party games but definitely not any third.

Unless they have some mobile DLSS tech then that would be a maybe..


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 25, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> I hope they are not trying to get 4k when the Xbox One X barely gets to that point. The PS4 Pro can't even do a true 4k. Maybe first party games but definitely not any third.
> 
> Unless they have some mobile DLSS tech then that would be a maybe..



The 4K everyone is talking about is just SUPPORT, that support will translate to YouTube videos only, so that's that.


----------



## GoldenBullet (Aug 25, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> The 4K everyone is talking about is just SUPPORT, that support will translate to YouTube videos only, so that's that.


I see, I guess that makes more sense.. but what would be the point? I don't see a reason to have 4k as a goal for only a few applications to be able to make use of it. The switch is definitely not a streaming machine compared to the shield with the only services I know on there is Hulu and Youtube.


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 25, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> I see, I guess that makes more sense.. but what would be the point? I don't see a reason to have 4k as a goal for only a few applications to be able to make use of it. The switch is definitely not a streaming machine compared to the shield with the only services I know on there is Hulu and Youtube.



The same thing they did to the Xbox One S, it had 4K Support... for streaming services lol games run at 900p like always.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Bloomberg news reporting 4 new games to launch with new console let me see 

1 Botw 2 (really hope is Zelda themed)

2 Metroid Prime 4 (they hired a crazy team of first person designers)

3 Mario Kart 9
4 maybe SMO 2 ??

Nintendo has reportedly "looked into including more computing power and 4K high-definition graphics," says Bloomberg.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 25, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> This argument doesn't have any value since the day Nintendo released the Switch Lite. That very moment the "Switch" concept was thrown in the garbage.


switch lite has 2 modes handheld and tabletop, a switch without a screen would only have one mode out of 3.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> we don't want a fucking 3ds successor nintendo for once fucking listen to what people want. we want a proper console with no fucking gimmicks, great 3rd party support, decent online system, and decent enough hardware to play the latest games not 10 year old ports! you can keep your shitty motion controls, portability, cardboard boxes and anything else your thinking of this gimmicky as fuck we don't want it. oh and make a proper fucking controller!!


*what you want.
Myself and many others enjoy the "gimmicky as fuck" features, and removing things like portability would be a massive deal breaker for many.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> switch lite has 2 modes handheld and tabletop, a switch without a screen would only have one mode out of 3.



Switch is no longer about Switching from Tv to Handheld it’s about Switching gaming experiences 

TV mode , Handheld ,VR , Motion Control , extc...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 25, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well the new Nvidia TV seem to work fine with 4K.


Which uses the Tegra X1+, the same hardware the Switch v2 and Lite use. It's one thing to output at 4k for something like video (which even the original TX1 could do at 60fps), but it's another for games.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 25, 2020)

I bet you that there is no 3rd party supporting Upgrade Nintendo Switch via PS5 and XBOX new games at all because it is not powerful anyway.

I believe that there might be more ports from most PS4 and perhaps PS4 pro games to upgraded Nintendo Switch. 

I might buy it if many PS4 games I have are available on upgraded NWS then I will sell this old Nintendo Switch but wait and see. For now, I am going to focus on PS5, thought.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 25, 2020)

BlastedGuy9905 said:


> Rumor: Rumored rumor to be rumored in rumored rumor release date rumored to be rumored tomorrow.
> View attachment 222713


I would THRUST that dude if he lie.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 25, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I bet you that there is no 3rd party supporting Upgrade Nintendo Switch via PS5 and XBOX new games at all because it is not powerful anyway.
> 
> I believe that there might be more ports from most PS4 and perhaps PS4 pro games to upgraded Nintendo Switch.
> 
> I might buy it if many PS4 games I have are available on upgraded NWS then I will sell this old Nintendo Switch but wait and see. For now, I am going to focus on PS5, thought.


why on earth do you think switch 1.5 will get ps4 pro games upgraded? lol are you expecting switch 1.5 or even switch 2 will play 4k 50 gb games better than ps4 pro/xbox with an handheld tablet? seriously people have stupid espectation really, how much would it cost to have a switch  console that would be thin as hell and play 4k games better than current gen 1.5 console all on a tiny tablet? 1000$ components probably...

seriously even switch v2 wont play 4k 30 fps for sure unless its like a sprite game that doesnt push hardware, nintendo wont make a console cost as much as 1000$  phone or they would go bankrupt  very easily.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Aug 25, 2020)

I have an uncle that works at Nintendo and he told me this is total *BUUUUULL!*


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 25, 2020)

These rumours came every year and were fake.
I hope its true this year but I wasted almost 4 years of my life I could have enjoyed with a switch because of the bullshit rumours from "sources" published by "reputable" news.


----------



## wiindsurf (Aug 25, 2020)

OLED please!
The blue light from the backlighting in LCDs is very very unhealthy...
I work in IT and used to suffer from headaches and general eye strain all the time before I figured this out.
Phones, tablets and portable gaming devices are used very upclose, and often at night, OLED screens should be nonnegotiable!


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 25, 2020)

Nintendo is nothing if not consistent. It's common for them to release a more powered version rather than a new generation. Usually comes, what? 3-4 years after initial release? So this is right in line and makes perfect sense, especially with increased pressure from xbox and sony to have a console that can at least have somewhat support 3rd party releases across all platforms.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Dax_Fame said:


> I have an uncle that works at Nintendo and he told me this is total *BUUUUULL!*



Maybe Nintendo paid your uncle to hush and told you this is total false.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> These rumours came every year and were fake.
> I hope its true this year but I wasted almost 4 years of my life I could have enjoyed with a switch because of the bullshit rumours from "sources" published by "reputable" news.


they werent fake since there was 2 switch models just not the pro  model people were thinking we got a switch v2 which used diferent internal components and switch lite, or you forgot about those? people just assumed theyw ere  better models instead of just diferent ones.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> they werent fake since there was 2 switch models just not the pro  model people were thinking we got a switch v2 which used diferent internal components and switch lite, or you forgot about those? people just assumed theyw ere  better models instead of just diferent ones.


they were fake.
people didnt assume, every year they were "given" specific claims of way better specs. like this year.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 25, 2020)

I really find it hard to believe that the Switch Pro is capable of running in 4K, even the PS4 Pro has difficulties with that, there are very few games that run in native 4K on the PS4 Pro.

Maybe the Youtube/Netflix or Wii U ports? or maybe Mario's collection (after all, according to rumors it will be the original games in 1080p, it may be possible to run N64, GC or Wii games in 4K on the Switch ) if the rumor of the Skyward Sword HD remaster for the Switch is real, maybe it can run in 4K too, if they managed to run Twilight Princess in native 1080p on the Wii U I don't doubt they can do that on the Switch.


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 25, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> the Skyward Sword HD remaster for the Switch



Can the joycons effectively substitute wiimote and nunchuck? This is a game that *has to* be played with motion controls.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 25, 2020)

Borgman2018 said:


> Can the joycons effectively substitute wiimote and nunchuck? This is a game that *has to* be played with motion controls.


they have all the components and more than any wiimote each lol so yeah they can, but i hope they make some mpotion things unecessary, they made the game way too gimmiky, they can make alot of actions be much simpler like press a button option imo.


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 25, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> but i hope they make some mpotion things unecessary, they made the game way too gimmiky, they can make alot of actions be much simpler like press a button option imo.



I'm cool with it as long as it's optional. Without motion controls this game would lose much of its charm (and become way too easy).


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 25, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I really find it hard to believe that the Switch Pro is capable of running in 4K, even the PS4 Pro has difficulties with that, there are very few games that run in native 4K on the PS4 Pro..



What about this rumor makes you think this Switch Pro will be running anything in 4K?

Next gen is hardly even going to support native 4K. Companies are comfortable using the 4K term as long as 4K video is output, no matter what actual render resolution it was upscaled from.


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 25, 2020)

The new model likely to patch sx chips.

I cant see them making one with better hardware to compete with ps5/xbxsx because its games wont support launch models and devs wont and already cant be arsed to make singular versions.

Itll be another bs cheap revamp to try keep interest, but bet it wont be long


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 25, 2020)

Borgman2018 said:


> Can the joycons effectively substitute wiimote and nunchuck? This is a game that *has to* be played with motion controls.


It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 25, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.


It has the IR camera... On the *back* of *one* of the Joy-Cons.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 25, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.


I think it would work fine if they use a button to recenter the joycon. Just like in Splatoon 2/TWEWY, ect. You can use the fairy lady button (d-pad down?) to recalibrate in the original if you are playing in Dolphin w/o an IR bar (Not ideal but recalibrate is already in game).

As for the topic of this thread, I'd like to see a better spec'd switch at some point but won't expect it until it's officially revealed.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 25, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> It has the IR camera... On the *back* of *one* of the Joy-Cons.


It's for other purposes, of course.


TheCasualties said:


> I think it would work fine if they use a button to recenter the joycon. Just like in Splatoon 2/TWEWY, ect. You can use the fairy lady button (d-pad down?) to recalibrate in the original if you are playing in Dolphin w/o an IR bar (Not ideal but recalibrate is already in game).
> 
> As for the topic of this thread, I'd like to see a better spec'd switch at some point but won't expect it until it's officially revealed.


I don't know about these games, but I've tried playing Zelda SS once without the sensor bar and it haven't gone well. But I wish they would manage it to work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2020)

If a new switch gonna be released next year then I'm gonna pass on ps5. Nintendo consoles are the main priority for me. And maybe in 2022 I'm gonna buy the ps5. Maybe...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2020)

rather than a switch pro i would make a dock pro
-built in ethernet
-displayport
-hdd/ssd/m.2 support


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2020)

I expect it to get released on March 3rd
IIRC, it was at that date that the original switch was released, back in 2017, right?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Aug 26, 2020)

yep and goku is coming to smash


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe 4k docked, not portable btw.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Maybe 4k docked, not portable btw.


If it were to remain a hybrid console and become 4K-capable (even just in docked mode), the price would be about $1500 at a minimum.  If it were to be a 4K-capable home console only, then it'd still be about $500 (the same price I'm guessing PS5 launches at), and Nintendo would be right back to splitting the focus of their software development teams between systems because of the massive power disparity.  It'd no longer be a "Switch," but an entirely new product line.

I don't see either of these things happening, it's just too much of a deviation from Nintendo's current strategy, which is playing out very well for them.  I'm sure they did "look into" the possibility of 4K graphics at some point, just as they looked into a thousand other potential design changes and/or upgrades for Switch Pro, but only a very small percentage of what they looked into will actually make it in to the final product.  

If Switch Lite is $200, and base Switch is $300, then logically it follows that they're targeting a $400 price tag for Switch Pro.  Which will get you a decent power bump in a hybrid form factor, but still won't come anywhere close to driving games in 4K or even 1440p.


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.



Are you sure? I don't remember this game needing the sensor bar at all: to center the aim you just have to point the wiimote at the center of the screen and press down on the D-Pad (this is how it knows where the center is).

While in order to calibrate the controller you just have to put it face down on a flat level surface, doesn't matter where.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 26, 2020)

What about Joycon problem?


----------



## Alex658 (Aug 26, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> unlike being portable mode only with the switch light being docked only would without a doubt make some games unplayable or render portions largely unavailable that make use of the touchscreen with no easy way to work around say issue



The PSTV also faced this issue, and to this date even with hacks some games are completely unplayable on it due to lacking features (Uncharted: Golden Abyss)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2020)

so now that it's practically confirmed. *don't fuck it up this time NINTENDO !



*


----------



## TVL (Aug 26, 2020)

Still haven't got a Switch, might join late once again. Didn't get a 3DS until the N3DS. 1080p and joycons with no drift issues would be enough for me, upgrade in CPU/GPU power not really a selling point to me since I believe just as with the N3DS very little software will make use of it and everything released will run on the old Switch. Then again if it opens the door for something a bit trickier to emulate that certainly won't be a negative.

Maybe I'm weird but I really feel like technology has reached the point where it doesn't need to get better. I mostly play old 2D games anyway, maybe technology needs to get back to how well it worked then... no loading times and neither computers or consoles needed a fan to run.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 26, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.


It was necessary because of how shit the Wiimote motion controls were even with the Motion+, and had a tendency to drift a lot over a short amount of time, and even when calibrated it didn't always work correctly. Hopefully it should actually work properly with JoyCons.
In a pinch the IR camera could be used for centering, but it hopefully shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Nintendo shadow dropping part 2 of Mini Direct


----------



## ganons (Aug 26, 2020)

stephrk398 said:


> All a ploy to stop the mod chips.



No, they need to have something new due to the competition having new consoles.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> so now that it's practically confirmed. *don't fuck it up this time NINTENDO !
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Yeah Nintendo!*  Switch very well might surpass Wii as your best-selling console of all time, but you can't really call it a success unless it impresses Bladexdsl, now can you?!?!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 26, 2020)

don't bother replying to ANY of my posts ever again because i won't see them. bye forever


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2020)

Alex658 said:


> The PSTV also faced this issue, and to this date even with hacks some games are completely unplayable on it due to lacking features (Uncharted: Golden Abyss)


and sony where complete pricks and some games that could easily be played on it where still disabled from doing so. just being reminded of that makes me fear it even more


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 26, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> switch lite has 2 modes handheld and tabletop, a switch without a screen would only have one mode out of 3.


LOL Table TOP? DUDE that's handheld mode being hold by a bottle water xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD if you put a monitor on your home console on the kitchen table, that will be table top mode too. Don't be like that please.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 26, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> LOL Table TOP? DUDE that's handheld mode being hold by a bottle water xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD if you put a monitor on your home console on the kitchen table, that will be table top mode too. Don't be like that please.


there is 3 modes on the back of each game cartridge, if you dont think tabletop is a mode nintendo will tell you otherwise.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It was necessary because of how shit the Wiimote motion controls were even with the Motion+, and had a tendency to drift a lot over a short amount of time, and even when calibrated it didn't always work correctly. Hopefully it should actually work properly with JoyCons.
> In a pinch the IR camera could be used for centering, but it hopefully shouldn't be necessary.


I thought this was a "limitation" of the techonology, since the Wii U Gamepad and other stuff were also like this.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 26, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I thought this was a "limitation" of the techonology, since the Wii U Gamepad and other stuff were also like this.


Some drifting is expected. Simply pointing the controller in front of you and pressing a button to recenter is good enough, though. In the Wii's case, the drifting was so severe you'd be constantly doing that every 15 minutes (rather than every few hours) if it didn't have the sensor bar to automatically recenter itself. And it didn't help that the game required super precise inputs that the technology at the time simply couldn't do reliably. So even when you moved the Wiimote correctly the game did not always reflect your movements.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Some drifting is expected. Simply pointing the controller in front of you and pressing a button to recenter is good enough, though. In the Wii's case, the drifting was so severe you'd be constantly doing that every 15 minutes (rather than every few hours) if it didn't have the sensor bar to automatically recenter itself. And it didn't help that the game required super precise inputs that the technology at the time simply couldn't do reliably. So even when you moved the Wiimote correctly the game did not always reflect your movements.


I've never played that game, but I've never had any such problems with the pointer. Maybe you have a lot of IR light in the room? It I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 26, 2020)

Well, if they keep reporting these upgraded rumors, then eventually it'll be the truth. Sooner or later Nintendo will definitely release an upgraded version same with their previous handhelds.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2020)

TVL said:


> Still haven't got a Switch, might join late once again. Didn't get a 3DS until the N3DS. 1080p and joycons with no drift issues would be enough for me, upgrade in CPU/GPU power not really a selling point to me since I believe just as with the N3DS very little software will make use of it and everything released will run on the old Switch. Then again if it opens the door for something a bit trickier to emulate that certainly won't be a negative.
> 
> Maybe I'm weird but I really feel like technology has reached the point where it doesn't need to get better. I mostly play old 2D games anyway, maybe technology needs to get back to how well it worked then... no loading times and neither computers or consoles needed a fan to run.


if you dont mind portability there are adapters that let you use pretty much any controller so you could use a dualshock 4 or xbox one controller, technology definitely can get better, many games still barely run at 30 fps, i can put up with bad graphics, but bad fps make my head hurt


----------



## lordofthereef (Aug 26, 2020)

I think some folks view the evolutions of consoles very differetly than those in the industry do. The beefed up switch likely isn't targeting those that already have a switch or two in their home. It is targeting those who have held off for various reasons; maybe they wanted a nicer portable screen or [insert reason here].

Nintendo will want to continue the inertia of switch sales and that eventually tapers off with market saturation until you give people who have held off a compelling reason to buy. Sure, there will be those who decide to "upgrade", but nintendo's track record has shown for decades now that they aren;t really interested in abandoning the previous console. We see a history where a few games here or there require the newer hardware, but by and large, 99.999% of the game library works on all iterations of the console. Look at the "new" 3DS. I think there are only two first party exclusive titles, 3 if you include virtual console. This is going to be a non issue for almost everyone who already has a switch at home.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 26, 2020)

If the rumor about 4K turns out to be true I am all over this. Knowing Nintendo though the hardware would be too weak to effectively utilize it in anything but 2D games and the most simple of 3D games.


banjo2 said:


> I've never played that game, but I've never had any such problems with the pointer. Maybe you have a lot of IR light in the room? It I'm misunderstanding?


It's specific to that game. No other games tried to use the motion controls for anything that required high precision. Devs probably realized it would not be a good experience. I can look past it a bit for Skyward Sword because it's such a fun game that the occasional annoyance of my attacks not hitting correctly doesn't completely ruin it. I really wish it would get ported to a platform with more competent motion controls so I could enjoy it fully though.


----------



## xdarkmario (Aug 27, 2020)

well i wouldn't call at a switch pro... more of a switch+ or "Switch 3000" if you will, like the psp back in the day


----------



## Joom (Aug 27, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Raytracing or gtfo rly.


You do know that maybe 8 games in existence support raytracing, none of which are on the Switch (except Minecraft, but woo-hoo), right? It's becoming a consensus now that Nvidia kinda scammed everyone.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 27, 2020)

No surprised there. They have always done that with their handheld so the switch being somewhat a hybrid was bound to have a better model come down eventually.
Its actually why i never buy new Nintendo product, i know they will always release a new and improved one soon enough


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 27, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> unlike being portable mode only with the switch light being docked only would without a doubt make some games unplayable or render portions largely unavailable that make use of the touchscreen with no easy way to work around say issue


The Switch Lite introduced this issue and it is still a success. You cant play Nintendo Labo, for example.



Chrisssj2 said:


> No handheld mode haha your kidding me right. This thing main force is being a handheld aswell as console.


For some, yes, for some that dont care or like playing on a handheld like me would be nice.
The Switch doesnt support USB external drives exactly because it is a handheld first. If someone tried to use an external drive and tried to remove the switch out of the dock, it would crash the system and I hate using SD Cards for this. I like how they are convenient for mobile devices, but if someone just want to play on a big screen they dont have the option to purchase any 1TB hard drive which is considerably cheaper than the same size of an SD Card.



> It lacks the IR sensor and bar, which is necessary in this game to keep the controller calibrated.


Actually no, even on the Wii, Nintendo figured it out a way to calibrate the controller without using the IR Sensor: Skyward Sword. It doesnt use the IR bar at all (only when you start the game, after this, every time you want to recalibrate, you just click the dpad or keep it still for some seconds) and if you use a magic remote for a smart TV, it works the same: it figures it out by how you are moving with your hand.

People who complained about SS motion was shaking their hands at all times, because the level design itself is meant to have a lot of breaks in action to recalibrate and even the Skyward stance (i dont remember the pose to do lightning attacks) is a calibration in disguise.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 27, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> The Switch Lite introduced this issue and it is still a success. You cant play Nintendo Labo, for example.
> 
> 
> For some, yes, for some that dont care or like playing on a handheld like me would be nice.
> ...


how can you not play labo? you can sync joycons up to it just fine iirc
edit: thinking back I guess the one argument could  be where the systems slots in but a little bit of cutting can help force it. labo vr is about the only case where there is no workaround that I know of besides maybe a 3rd party set that has the lenses closer in but it still pales in comparison to touch screen only stuff having no work around whatsoever as apposed to labo that just needs more effort


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 27, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> how can you not play labo? you can sync joycons up to it just fine iirc


you can sync the joycons, but the creations themselves dont fit and you need to use the screen to properly use them, unless if someone makes an entire set with different dimensions.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 27, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> you can sync the joycons, but the creations themselves dont fit and you need to use the screen to properly use them, unless if someone makes an entire set with different dimensions.


check updated edit, sorry


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 27, 2020)

i would talk about Ring Fit Adventure,which is a game that technically works if you sync a pair of joy-cons, but I cant imagine playing a exercise game in a small screen and the Lite is completely absent of HDMI-out.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 27, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> i would talk about Ring Fit Adventure,which is a game that technically works if you sync a pair of joy-cons, but I cant imagine playing a exercise game in a small screen and the Lite is completely absent of HDMI-out.


I'm wheezing just remembering it and I am so sad that I can't find it but there are real switch ad(s) with people actually playing just dance with the switch in tabletop mode
literally crying with laughter right now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Codemastershock said:


> i would talk about Ring Fit Adventure,which is a game that technically works if you sync a pair of joy-cons, but I cant imagine playing a exercise game in a small screen and the Lite is completely absent of HDMI-out.


update, I found it, XD


----------



## Nemix77 (Aug 27, 2020)

If this turns out to be true then I've been calling since Nintendo show us only a mini direct in March.

I'm don't this every year or guess a Nintendo direct is going to come out every month (chances are it will or might happen) but next year seems like the best time for a Switch hardware refresh/update.


----------



## GolfDude (Aug 27, 2020)

someone spotted on the FCC website that as of 3 days ago, the FCC has a revised  switch motherboard in their testing  and photos are there
https://fccid.io/BKEHAT002/Internal-Photos/04-Internal-Photo-4869809.iframe


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 27, 2020)

GolfDude said:


> someone spotted on the FCC website that as of 3 days ago, the FCC has a revised  switch motherboard in their testing  and photos are there
> https://fccid.io/BKEHAT002


That’s just the Mariko EDEV.
Should be pretty obvious from the “HAT-002(-01)” device model number and “HAD-CPU-01” board model number.


----------



## GolfDude (Aug 27, 2020)

look at the submission date: June 2020, with public data  a few days ago

thats not the current mariko board, its a new one.. why update the edev board if there isnt an upcoming change to the   retail board...


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 27, 2020)

GolfDude said:


> look at the submission date: June 2020, with public data  a few days ago
> 
> thats not the current mariko board, its a new one.. why update the edev board if there isnt an upcoming change to the   retail board...


Also see that they didn’t have any revision last year.
They didn’t submit the newer Mariko EDEV revision until recently because they had no reason to do so earlier (they didn’t start mass producing/selling them until very recently)


----------



## Borgman2018 (Aug 27, 2020)

lordofthereef said:


> We see a history where a few games here or there require the newer hardware, but by and large, 99.999% of the game library works on all iterations of the console. Look at the "new" 3DS. I think there are only two first party exclusive titles, 3 if you include virtual console. This is going to be a non issue for almost everyone who already has a switch at home.



Even for some people that still don't have it: if the new switch is just a "pro" version like the PS4 I'll buy the old one at a (hopefully) reduced price, the upgraded consoles are useless, they're the equivalent of a Commodore 128 (gamingwise).


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 27, 2020)

So far I'm skeptical. There's no way ResetEra's source has anything to do with the actual manufacturing plant unless it's a disgruntled former employee because nobody wants to risk that big of a contract.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2020)

they better fix them fucking joycons while they are at it OR replace them with a real controller 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joom said:


> You do know that maybe 8 games in existence support raytracing, none of which are on the Switch (except Minecraft, but woo-hoo), right? It's becoming a consensus now that Nvidia kinda scammed everyone.


RT in gaming hasn't been around for long give it fucking time to expand!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> they better fix them fucking joycons while they are at it


Nah that would require using good components and engineering. Nintendo likes using cheap crap and wrapping wires around wires and having unnecessarily short ribbon cables wrap around stuff. You ever open the right joycon? The thing is a rat's nest. Now when I swap shells I pick up the entire PCB carefully with the NFC reader, rumble motor, and infrared camera still connected just to avoid the hassle of reconnecting it. There are tons of third party joycons with great analogue sticks that are soldered in place. They are a big bulkier but a couple (the curved ones sold on Amazon and branded as "Railay") are only slightly bigger and that could be remedied pretty easily. There's no reason for Nintendo to use these crappy sticks.


----------



## GbaNober (Aug 27, 2020)

why not make a switch that powered by double AA batteries


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2020)

this maybe is what is going to be used to upscale to 4k in the switch pro


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Aug 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> You do know that maybe 8 games in existence support raytracing, none of which are on the Switch (except Minecraft, but woo-hoo), right? It's becoming a consensus now that Nvidia kinda scammed everyone.


Uhm. you know more and more games are getting raytracing? and it is NOT going anywhere. Have you failed to miss totally that PS5 and new XBOX are going all in on raytracing. It will be the new default option going forward. Wether that is only shadow raytracing, global illumination, reflections or whatever. But it will be eventually, even for the developers who don't know how or don't want to get into it.  Like a new pixelshader or new direct x version. I don't think you realize just how huge raytracing is and a game changer in graphics. I just hope it won't take too much time for nintendo to get into it. Even flappy bird is in RTX these days!


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 27, 2020)

If it is a new gen, I wonder if Nintendo will release Mario Kart 9 or just Mario Kart 8 with 100 hundred old courses.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Aug 27, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> If it is a new gen, I wonder if Nintendo will release Mario Kart 9 or just Mario Kart 8 with 100 hundred old courses.


this, hopefully we get a new Mario Kart.

haven't spend much time on MK8D because I already spend hundred of hours on the WiiU version


----------



## ital (Aug 27, 2020)

Whatever it is I just hope they go back to their usual build quality as the Switch feels very cheap and flimsy.

If they crank out the same level of DS - DS Lite leap in terms of appeal then I'll pick one up as I got rid of mine real quick as it gave me strong paid tester/rushed to market vibes much like the original DS did.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 27, 2020)

NVIDIA Shield update makes its 4K upscaling even better

Looks like the image processing tech is most likely what Big N will use and will get a taste when it comes to GeForce Now games in a couple of days when the app updates


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 27, 2020)

yep i mentioned this


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 27, 2020)

replicashooter said:


> Whatever it is I just hope they go back to their usual build quality as the Switch feels very cheap and flimsy.


say what?


----------



## Joom (Aug 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> RT in gaming hasn't been around for long give it fucking time to expand!


It's not me who's mad. I'm an AMD owner. I'm just going off what I've seen from the PC gaming community. Then again, look at who I'm talking about.


----------



## Philipp_94 (Aug 27, 2020)

So basically rip og and lite models. I don't see Nintendo developing mario, Zelda or other Nintendo content for the 'old' switch gen anymore.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this maybe is what is going to be used to upscale to 4k in the switch pro


that takes a lot of procesing power to do, reason they only support it with video, it says geforce now games support it, but geforce now games dont run on the shield, they run on a server and are streamed to the shield, actual shield games will never support it (without a hardware revision) same with switch


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 28, 2020)

Relevant ig


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 28, 2020)

I don't know how relevant this is.

But as everyone knows the Nintendo Switch is coming to Brazil, the development kits have been approved for Anatal here, In April even before the announcement of the Nintendo Switch here in Brazil we had the development kit for the Switch and Switch Lite approved here by Anatel

HAC-001-(-01)
HAT-001 : Nintendo Switch
HDH-001 : Nintendo Switch Lite
HDH-002 : Developer Kit for Switch Lite

In addition to the controls, the JoyCons (HAC-015 and HAC-016) and the Switch Pro Controller (HAC-013)

But last night Anatel added a new model identified as '' HAT-002 '' to their base of homologation

At Anatel it also indicates to be a new model of the Nintendo Switch, but has no hardware details or anything like that





The FCC also added to its registration base an approval for the HAT-002 model:


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 28, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I don't know how relevant this is.
> 
> But as everyone knows the Nintendo Switch is coming to Brazil, the development kits have been approved for Anatal here, In April even before the announcement of the Nintendo Switch here in Brazil we had the development kit for the Switch and Switch Lite approved here by Anatel
> 
> ...


Normal Switch is HAC-001.
HAT-001 is SDEV
HAT-002 is EDEV.
The FCC thing was just the Mariko revision of EDEV. Nothing special.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 28, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Normal Switch is HAC-001.
> HAT-001 is SDEV
> HAT-002 is EDEV.
> The FCC thing was just the Mariko revision of EDEV. Nothing special.




I think I get it. What a pity, I was excited for nothing.


----------



## dangopig (Aug 28, 2020)

Right now I can't see any reasons to upgrade, so as long as new games will be compatible with the current Switch I'm happy


----------



## nitroflux (Aug 28, 2020)

dangopig said:


> Right now I can't see any reasons to upgrade, so as long as new games will be compatible with the current Switch I'm happy



my thoughts exactly - i very much doubt that nintendo would block off a huge percentage of the existing switch userbase anyhow - they've released an accessible piece of kit with a large catalogue that's selling extremely well globally. shrugging everyone off a year from now would be absolute insanity...


----------



## Bl4aze (Aug 28, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 222707​
> Such rumors have made the news every so often: Nintendo plans a new Switch model. Back in 2019, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported that Nintendo was working on two Switch models: one with enhanced features targeted at avid gamers and the other towards more casual gamers. Later that year, we saw the launch of the Switch Lite but we have yet to see the "enhanced" version. Earlier this year Nintendo said that it has no plans for a new Switch model in 2020. So maybe they have plans for one in 2021? That might be the case according to a new report from Taiwanese newspaper, United Daily News.
> 
> According to translations from Resetera and Google translation of the news source, the new Switch model will begin production in Q4 2020, with an expected launch for Q1 2021. The biggest changes to the upgraded model will include improved 'interactivity' and display quality. United Daily News cites its source as numerous hardware manufacturers that work on parts for current Switch models. But as always, take these news with a pinch of salt.
> ...


Sounds like a new 3ds situation. except i expect it may be upgraded to the level of like ps4 or xbox one. Which would be fucking amazing but im not sure. Will drop all my money on this if that is the case.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 28, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Relevant ig



Well that's kind of... disappointing. Unless they can somehow overclock an X1+ past the clock speeds in the Shield Pro.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 28, 2020)

kprovost7314 said:


> Well that's kind of... disappointing. Unless they can somehow overclock an X1+ past the clock speeds in the Shield Pro.


They can go upto 1267mhz on GPU and 1963-2091mhz on CPU depending on binning (dunno which binning Switch has, would need SKU from fuses).
Which would be a good upgrade over the current 1020mhz/768mhz CPU/GPU speeds


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 28, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They can go upto 1267mhz on GPU and 1963-2091mhz on CPU depending on binning (dunno which binning Switch has, would need SKU from fuses).
> Which would be a good upgrade over the current 1020mhz/768mhz CPU/GPU speeds



More like a "Pro" dock with aditional colling system to maintain the cpu temperature, and proper LAN conection ffs, still to this day I find the LAN adapter as the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 28, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> More like a "Pro" dock with aditional colling system to maintain the cpu temperature, and proper LAN conection ffs, still to this day I find the LAN adapter as the dumbest thing ever.


They won't do a special new dock that enables higher clockspeeds or anything, would be way too complicated and cause a shit ton of confusion.
Also the Switch's cooling is fine


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 29, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> More like a "Pro" dock with aditional colling system to maintain the cpu temperature, and proper LAN conection ffs, still to this day I find the LAN adapter as the dumbest thing ever.



To be honest, this is not a bad idea, the majority who want a Switch with more power is the people who play on TV anyway, on the small screen of the portable mode at low resolution or the absence of some graphic elements do not bother so much.

 I would buy a Dock with HDR support, 4K with an HDMi 2.1 output with a better cooling system for the Switch to support larger clocks, it would be much cheaper than buying a brand new console.

But that's my opinion, being honest even a version of Playstation TV / Vita TV for the Switch pleases me.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 29, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They won't do a special new dock that enables higher clockspeeds or anything, would be way too complicated and cause a shit ton of confusion.
> Also the Switch's cooling is fine


I think they'd have to add something in an update that allows overclocking when docked. I'd love the ability to overclock the Switch officially, though they'd have to make it a safe amount that doesn't severely lower the lifespan of the console.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I think they'd have to add something in an update that allows overclocking when docked. I'd love the ability to overclock the Switch officially, though they'd have to make it a safe amount that doesn't severely lower the lifespan of the console.


They're not going to do any kind of overclocking shit on current hardware.



This also reminds me, a new Switch with high clockspeeds won't automatically improve perf in current/older games, developers will have to specifically add support for using the new speeds. Like the n3ds was.


----------



## m3inard (Aug 29, 2020)

my issue with current switch is battery life.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2020)

forgot where the comment was and cant be bothered to look it up: the newer tegra could remain backwards compatible by having both gpus, similar to how the wii u did


ZachyCatGames said:


> They won't do a special new dock that enables higher clockspeeds or anything, would be way too complicated and cause a shit ton of confusion.
> Also the Switch's cooling is fine


integrated lan, displayport and storage would be great and not that hard to implement, cooling can remain the same


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 29, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> They're not going to do any kind of overclocking shit on current hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> This also reminds me, a new Switch with high clockspeeds won't automatically improve perf in current/older games, developers will have to specifically add support for using the new speeds. Like the n3ds was.


I have my doubts about this, many games already released have significantly improved with overclocking.





















Now imagine the next releases, games made from scratch designed to take full advantage of the potential of the extra clock.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I have my doubts about this, many games already released have significantly improved with overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Now imagine the next releases, games made from scratch designed to take full advantage of the potential of the extra clock.



Not what I meant.
I meant that games would still use whatever clockspeeds they use now (and thus have identical perf) and devs would have to update their games to actually use the higher clockspeeds.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azerus_Kun said:


> forgot where the comment was and cant be bothered to look it up: the newer tegra could remain backwards compatible by having both gpus, similar to how the wii u did
> 
> integrated lan, displayport and storage would be great and not that hard to implement, cooling can remain the same


Having multiple GPUs that get completely powered off and on at runtime sounds like a disaster waiting to happen _shrugs
_
Yeah.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Not what I meant.
> I meant that games would still use whatever clockspeeds they use now (and thus have identical perf) and devs would have to update their games to actually use the higher clockspeeds.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


nah, it would just turn on whenever you use a switch game, same way the wii u handled wii games, it had a different gpu just for them


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> nah, it would just turn on whenever you use a switch game, same way the wii u handled wii games, it had a different gpu just for them


The Wii U (re)boots into a completely different OS that uses that other GPU.
They won't do that again, so the only other option is switching between them, which as I said earlier, sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 29, 2020)

A dock with expanded capabilities would be cool, but it would only be possible if the USB C port was a Thunderbolt one, which I highly think it is not because the Switch is basically a tablet in disguise and I didnt see any tablet with Thunderbolt that isnt a x86 machine.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 29, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> A dock with expanded capabilities would be cool, but it would only be possible if the USB C port was a Thunderbolt one, which I highly think it is not because the Switch is basically a tablet in disguise and I didnt see any tablet with Thunderbolt that isnt a x86 machine.


Don't know why you think it has to be Thunderbolt. I'm pretty sure the USB port on the Switch is only used for charging and display out. Everything else people have suggested can all be done through software (adjusting clock speeds, unlocking frame rates, etc). Something like upscaling to above 1080p would probably have to be done through a new dock though, and that's not matter of what type of USB connector it is (USB C is fine), that's a matter of the video hardware in the Switch and dock. Even micro USB works fine for passing video.


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 29, 2020)

Thunderbolt allows a external GPU to work with the main graphic chip together.
And even if they allow higher clocks just by software alone (there is no need for a device to unlock higher clock speeds) in docked mode, they have to think about the battery.
The power consumption of a tablet is entirely done by the battery, unlike a laptop for example.
What it means is that there is a high chance of it discharging faster than it is charging by the dock.
A laptop draws power mainly by the power supply, if you remove the battery it still works, but doesnt charge.
A tablet or smartphone, if the battery is not working or removed, the device doesnt turn on.
The only reasonable solution for a new dock is to upscale, as mentioned, which will not improve anything substantially, or to provide a supplementary hardware to improve performance and with just USB 3.0 is not possible.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 29, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> Thunderbolt allows a external GPU to work with the main graphic chip together.
> And even if they allow higher clocks just by software alone in docked mode, they have to think about the battery.
> The power consumption of a tablet is entirely done by the battery, unlike a laptop for example.
> What it means is that there is a high chance of it discharging faster than it is charging by the dock.
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Switch just uses video over USB like smartphones and tablets. I guess a pro dock could have it's own GPU though.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

They are not doing a dock with an external GPU and they're not going to increase the clockspeeds of the current Switch through a software update.
They are developing a hardware revision that may or may not have increase clockspeeds.


----------



## ital (Aug 29, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Not what I meant.
> I meant that games would still use whatever clockspeeds they use now (and thus have identical perf) and *devs would have to update their games to actually use the higher clockspeeds*.



No they won't. If you overclocked a PSP games that stuttered smoothed out and played perfectly just because there was no bottleneck in resources. Same with the n3DS and it'll be the same with the new Switch. 

Granted it might need a CFW to be able to enable it across the board but its perfectly within range of expectations.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

replicashooter said:


> No they won't. If you overclocked a PSP games that stuttered smoothed out and played perfectly just because there was no bottleneck in resources. Same with the n3DS and it'll be the same with the new Switch.
> 
> Granted it might need a CFW to be able to enable it across the board but its perfectly within range of expectations.


You do not understand what I'm saying.
I'm saying that games would continue to use the current clockspeeds until if/when developers update their games to use the new performance profiles. Like it was with the New 3ds, where games would still use the lower speeds unless devs updated their games.


----------



## ital (Aug 29, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> You do not understand what I'm saying.
> I'm saying that games would continue to use the current clockspeeds until if/when developers update their games to use the new performance profiles. Like it was with the New 3ds, where games would still use the lower speeds unless devs updated their games.



No. You don't understand what you're reading. Go back and try again.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 29, 2020)

replicashooter said:


> No. You don't understand what you're reading. Go back and try again.


I don't get what your saying.

But what I stated is true, I'm not stating that games won't benefit from higher clocks, I am stating that games won't use the higher clocks unless updated to do so, for example, if a game is using performance profile 0x92220008 (1020mhz CPU, 460mhz GPU, 1331mhz MEM), it'll still use performance profile 0x92220008 unless updated (or forced to via hax ig).


----------



## Darkworld92 (Aug 31, 2020)

the current Switch could easily run 1 2 Switch at NATIVE 4k though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ZachyCatGames said:


> I don't get what your saying.
> 
> But what I stated is true, I'm not stating that games won't benefit from higher clocks, I am stating that games won't use the higher clocks unless updated to do so, for example, if a game is using performance profile 0x92220008 (1020mhz CPU, 460mhz GPU, 1331mhz MEM), it'll still use performance profile 0x92220008 unless updated (or forced to via hax ig).



wouldn't be possible for the supposedly New Switch force all it's games to make use of it's updated/higher clock speeds?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Aug 31, 2020)

Darkworld92 said:


> wouldn't be possible for the supposedly New Switch force all it's games to make use of it's updated/higher clock speeds?


Well, yes, but they won't, for compatibility reasons. There could possibly be some games out there that break at higher clockspeeds.


----------



## Rafciu (Sep 2, 2020)

Im still hoping this rumor is true. This will be my buy for 2021, for now i decided wait for slim version of ps5/xsx. Most of the time im playing portably on my smartphone (citra,dolhpin etc) so switch is pick for me. The problem with this console is its price and price for games itself. Even on sales like black friday it's hard to get this console cheeper. In Poland Switch cost more than one X... But im tired of waiting for sale so i decided to buy one in near future.


----------



## willfr (Sep 7, 2020)

I think this is the Switch with the IGZO display and 10nm RAM hexkyz mentioned last year

- Original T210 hardware has 4GB (retail) or 6GB (dev) LPDDR4 DRAM;- New T214 hardware has 4GB or 8GB LPDDR4x DRAM with planned support for 10nm chips;— Mike Heskin (@hexkyz) July 11, 2019


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 9, 2020)

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...said-to-boost-switch-production-by-another-20 Apparently Nintendo are telling devs in private to get their games 4K ready according to Bloomberg


----------



## susi91 (Sep 9, 2020)

wtf, 4k ready?
up to 30fps I guess


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 9, 2020)

yeah lets see if nintendo don't fuck it up somehow this time with gimmicks


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 9, 2020)

kprovost7314 said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...said-to-boost-switch-production-by-another-20 Apparently Nintendo are telling devs in private to get their games 4K ready according to Bloomberg


Nintendo has not told devs any such thing to my knowledge.


----------



## ZoNtendo (Sep 9, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Nintendo has not told devs any such thing to my knowledge.


Most likely to AAA game devs, not to the devs of a small studio who would spill the beans to anyone they know


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Sep 9, 2020)

ZoNtendo said:


> Most likely to AAA game devs, not to the devs of a small studio who would spill the beans to anyone they know


All devs, AAA and Indie, use the same developer portal.

Also worth noting developer updater tools, firmwares and all that stuff do not fully support any new hardware. And devs have not been told anything in that regard either


----------



## Arck (Sep 9, 2020)

hopefully this gets confirmed before xmas, so i can buy a 4k monitor just in time


----------



## willfr (Sep 9, 2020)

There's some kind of confusion there, obviously even a Switch Pro could not possibly render games at 4K. It might have 4K output though. I assume it's just Mariko but higher clocked. I'm getting it day 1 because I'm sure it'll render BotW at 1080p. 900p upscaled to 1080p is so ugly and blurry, it makes games look worse than they actually are.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Sep 9, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> All devs, AAA and Indie, use the same developer portal.
> 
> Also worth noting developer updater tools, firmwares and all that stuff do not fully support any new hardware. And devs have not been told anything in that regard either


I'd imagine since it's new hardware everything is being done in private to certain devs.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 10, 2020)

haxan said:


> i'd die on the inside if they did this to be honest



But you know they would, and Nintendo bootlickers will step in line to not allow you to criticize their greedy decisions. Hell, there are some comments I've seen (not here) that are justifying them removing Super Mario 3D All-Stars digitally in a few months after release despite it being a dick move.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nvidia could have something new and unannounced up its sleeve with its access to smaller nodes than before. The switch's maxwell chips are 16nm in the newer mariko chips (20nm from the original). Maxwell is pretty old, yes? I wonder if a several generation new design could bring about something better...while retaining compatibility? Orin is probably too far off and would be too pricey. So maybe Xavier? Or even just the X2? Are Orin and Xavier on smaller nm? I'm a bit out of the loop as far as the relevancy of these chips.


----------

